# Hollybank Caravan site near Warrington



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We need a site for a couple of nights in August near to Urmston Cheshire to attend a family reunion. So far all we can find is Hollybank Caravan Park, Rixton near Warrington. This would do us fine, except the online reviews go from the not bad, to “wouldn’t touch it with a barge-pole” type comments. Has anyone any experience of this site?

Brian


----------



## woodhus (May 1, 2005)

Never stayed there but passed it often as I travel in the area. Looks OK from the road! I also pass by two other sites not far away in the area of Culcheth, near Warrington. One on Warrington Road at the junction with Glaziers Lane is a small CL/CS site. The other is bigger on Wilton Lane. Sorry I don't know what they are called and, again, I've never stayed there so I can't vouch for them.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Brian,

I was one of the reviewers (CPW 2007) in August 2008 for the Hollybank site. We used it as a one night stopover on the way back down from Edinburgh. We were not impressed with it then but haven't been back since so cannot offer any new advice. We were put in with the residential pitches (hardstanding) and didn't really feel at ease at all. There was also a lot of road noise from the road directly behind us on the other side of a hedge. When we stopped there, no card transactions were allowed/accepted and we had to pay by cash, (nothing was mentioned to us prior to getting there when I booked it by phone the previous day and I never thought to ask!  ). The portakabin type toilet block still appears to be there!! There wasn't much in the shop either when we got there which was mid afternoon.

Sorry - can't be of more help!

Regards

Chris


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Thank you for the replies. 

We thought it a little strange when we rang them to book, and whoever answered the phone said that there was no need because they were never full!

We have to go to that area, so we'll check it out and if necessary try to find a CL.

Brian


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Warrington*

Brian,

I live and work in this area and think the Culcheth site would be well placed. The run to Urmston from there is easy and there is a Sainsbury in the village of Culcheth. If you get time, you are within a few miles of the garden centre of the year as well, Bents.

Phil


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

The CL on Warrington Rd at Risley/Culcheth is Yew Tree Farm and Ron keeps busy bookings wise.

Its years since we were on Hollybank site, but like Woodhus drive past it quite a bit and it doesnt look too bad from the road and you certainly wouldnt be stuck for space. 

If its only two nights I would take a chance as I dont think you will find anywhere closer to Urmston. How much time are going to be in the van on site anyway if its a family re-union?


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi there
stayed 2 nights last september, very laid back site no problems toilets clean a little dated perhaps but generally ok


----------



## Nickmimi (Jun 6, 2005)

if you can stay somewhere else then i would. Stayed there this year. Lets say it was an experaince.
Yes it was clean, but it's the people who run it and most of the long stay guests. Stay long enough and you will get a new tarmac drive, get my drift
Nick


----------

